# Menschen, die nur eine einzige Aufgabe zu erledigen hatten



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2015)




----------



## redfive (19 Nov. 2015)

Ganz grosses Kino! Danke!!


----------



## wolf2000 (20 Nov. 2015)

bringt doch ein schmunsel in den altag.


----------



## krawutz (20 Nov. 2015)

Echte Spezialisten eben.


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2015)

Zum schießen! lol3


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2015)

Da waren echte Fachkräfte am Werk


----------



## Jow (20 Nov. 2015)

Absolute Experten!


----------



## Maus68 (6 Dez. 2015)

Das kann nicht jeder


----------

